# Multiple BSOD daily "\Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device"



## seteer (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello,
I've been experiencing multiple bluescreens daily and what's odd about them is they occur randomly while using many programs; however, I have noticed that they occur more frequently directly after opening a new tab, loading a new site or running a game (StarCraft II).
Looking through Event Viewer. I see a list of warnings and errors immediately prior to the BSOD. In chronological order:

9:07:18 PM CRITICAL- "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."

9:07:28 PM WARNING- "The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_0483&PID_2016\5&249af6f9&0&2."

9:07:42 PM ERROR- "The previous system shutdown at 9:05:49 PM on &#8206;7/&#8206;13/&#8206;2011 was unexpected."

9:07:44 PM ERROR- "The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000000a (0x0000099e0000007e, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff80002a92885). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 071311-32869-01."

9:07:47 PM ERROR- "Audit events have been dropped by the transport. 0"

I also get this warning quite often:
"The maximum file size for session "ReadyBoot" has been reached. As a result, events might be lost (not logged) to file "C:\Windows\Prefetch\ReadyBoot\ReadyBoot.etl". The maximum files size is currently set to 20971520 bytes."

I'm running: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit SP1
Previously I thought it was my NVIDIA 8600M GT graphics card driver, but the problem persisted even after uninstalling the driver. So I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the card anymore.

Can anyone help me get to the bottom of this? If any other information is needed, let me know and I'll get on it.


----------



## seteer (Jul 14, 2011)

The BSOD seems to be occurring more frequently. Any advice would be welcome. 
I've attached the minidump. More info:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	a
BCP1:	0000099E0000007E
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF80002AD4885
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\071411-55770-01.dmp
C:\Users\Milas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-79981-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## frankduffey (Jul 14, 2011)

things to consider are the first known date of the problem. any recent hardware changes made to the system, Memory added to the system? New graphic cards, new devices, Also You should consider a back up of all files and do a complete system reload not a restore as the error may be repeated if the problem was present at the restore point good Luck and if you need a real tech call me I am A+ hardware and Software Certified November 1998. I am also a former Computer Business Owner. a Virus is always a possibility as well there are Linux Boot disk that can scan your system without loading windows.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*frankduffey*: There are "real techs" on this forum, and you are in violation of our rules to keep all help on the forum.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

noodle0928 said:


> This error occurs when a driver uses an incorrect memory address. Other possible causes of this error are an incompatible device driver, a general hardware problem, and incompatible software.possible solutions are:
> 
> 
> Look for other hardware issues. Remove any newly installed Hardware. Remove all adapters and disconnect all hardware devices that are not required to start the computer.​
> ...


You really shouldn't copy from another web site without giving credit or at least making an effort to put it into your own words without the typos or poor grammar and making sure it references the correct operating system which, in this case, is Windows 7.


----------



## seteer (Jul 14, 2011)

No hardware has been added since purchasing the system 3 years ago. The BSOD started occurring approximately 4 months ago (would happen once every week or so), but now is much more frequent (multiple times daily).

I recently formatted the entire system and replaced Windows 7 32-bit with Windows 7 64-bit. But I just installed all the drivers available for my system (downloaded from Dell) without paying much attention. The BSOD was also occurring in 32-bit.

Device Manager does not specify and hardware problems. 

Any advice on where to go from here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you read this similar thread: Driver\WUDFRd failed to load...? I know absolutely nothing about the "driver verifier" mentioned in one post.


----------



## seteer (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, but I looked through that thread already. I am not using a Logitech Keyboard nor is the problem related to an USB peripheral devices (the BSOD still occurs when I do not have anything connected).
Looking through device manager, I couldn't find if I had a smart card reader. Regardless, I do not have an exclamation mark/warning by any devices.
Coincidentally, I am also using a Dell, but not the same model as the person in the other thread. I'm using an XPS M1530.
Intel Core 2 Duo T9300 2.5 GHz
4 GB DDR2 RAM
NVIDIA 8600M GT 256 MB graphics card

I ran Memtest86 v4.0 and did 2 full iterations without any errors.
Still no solution =(


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's not a driver issue my top suspects would be memory, hard drive and power supply. Since you've already run memory diagnostics I suggest hard drive diagnostics now. The best are usually obtained from the hard drive manufacturer, but you may have a diagnostic in the BIOS (Setup) and you can initiate a disk check from within Windows. Right click on the C drive - Properties - Tools tab - run the disk check selecting both options. Agree to actually run it on next boot, and reboot the machine.


----------

